

Java's recent popularity? - posharma

It almost seems like Java's popularity has skyrocketed after the advent of hadoop and associated projects. Take a look at the recent projects: hadoop, hbase, cassandra, flume, kafka, etc. Large highly successful companies are using it extensively (LinkedIn, Netflix). And these are not our cookie-cutter enterprise projects. These are high performance applications. Wow! And the industry keeps talking about the death of Java. (I'm not Java fan; I used to program in C++ for more than 10 yrs until I found the dearth of internet companies - other than yahoo, google, facebook - who use C++). So I guess Java is here to stay for a pretty long time? Thoughts?
======
Proleps
Java is fast, and easier to program in than c/c++. That's the reason I still
use it for a lot of projects. You can keep your source code clean by not using
to many enterprise libraries and frameworks.

I might replace it with go later, but I haven't had the time to really look
into it.

------
alt_f4
Hmm.. static typing, familiar syntax, great tooling, mature ecosystem and a
fast VM? What's not to like?

~~~
S4M
The enterprise java programmers?

~~~
Irishsteve
Why?

------
serichsen
Java is the next COBOL.

